# croc tank ideas



## wantacroc (Sep 9, 2007)

hey all well i finally found a croc i have a tank and the equipment i just need some good ideas on how to set it up so if any one has any pics of croc tanks/enclousers please give us a look


----------



## alex_c (Sep 9, 2007)

thats great you found one i just emailed crocodylus park to enquire about a hatchling. im may start modifying my 4ft aquarium this week .

theres pics of a setup here http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48338


----------



## wantacroc (Sep 9, 2007)

i spoke with them last week the smallest they have is 70cm and $600 with freight they tell me their hatchies should be avalible in about feb march thanks for the link


----------



## alex_c (Sep 9, 2007)

i also just tried reptiles downunder international and it says here they have more coming soon http://www.reptilesdownunderinterna...asp?action=sub&category=Crocodile&code=KO2001

also what size tank are you using for yours?


----------



## richardsc (Sep 9, 2007)

where u gunna keep it when it gets bigger,4 foot is way to small,i think having a croc would be cool but i dont think its fair on them unless u r willing to provide what they need and a 4 foot tank isnt that,not even a 6 or 8 footer,its like the battery hen of the reptile world,and selling them off when they out grow your cage is a bad excuse,if they survive that is,sorry for sounding pessamistic but make sure u know what your getting into and have a serious think about it,dont just buy for the cool factor ect,good luck either way,just my 2 cents,oh and please dont say your considering a salty


----------



## m.punja (Sep 9, 2007)

Whats wrong with Salties? My Saltie is sun baking and walking around the backyard now


----------



## m.punja (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats on getting the croc. I bet you are excited about getting him. My croc tank isn't pretty at the moment, but that's because I'm moving house and in the process of building something bigger. keep us posted


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2007)

i Know a person who had a saltie in his garage until it got bigger. he had a massive fiberglass tank with windows and it had a shallow end and a deep end. he had a basking area and the water heated. it also had fake rock built up the side wall. his enclosure must have been about 2 m x 3m. it was a really nice set up. i think now he has a out door set up with heat lamp and pads etc, croc pond. good luck send some pitures when done.
cheers steve.


----------



## alex_c (Sep 9, 2007)

richardsc said:


> where u gunna keep it when it gets bigger,4 foot is way to small,i think having a croc would be cool but i dont think its fair on them unless u r willing to provide what they need and a 4 foot tank isnt that,not even a 6 or 8 footer,its like the battery hen of the reptile world,and selling them off when they out grow your cage is a bad excuse,if they survive that is,sorry for sounding pessamistic but make sure u know what your getting into and have a serious think about it,dont just buy for the cool factor ect,good luck either way,just my 2 cents,oh and please dont say your considering a salty


 its only going to be a hatchling and ive been told he should be happy in it for about 3 years and then i get him something bigger id never sell it its pretty stupid raising something from a baby to just sell it again.


----------



## JJS. (Sep 9, 2007)

Remember you will most likely have the animal for life. Four foot tank won't last long at all. Could last 3 years if animal is serverly stunted and still would be cramped in the tank. Think whats best for the animal. When larger they will require much room and money. Check out the book "Crocodilians- their natural history and captive husbandry" Costs a couple hundred bucks, you shouldn't contemplate getting the animal till reading this. If you don't want to fork out the cash, don't get a croc, it's finally setup will cost many thousand dollars to build and maintain.


----------



## cris (Sep 9, 2007)

I thought they had size restrictions in Vic? basically forcing you to turn it into shoes and meat eventually(or maybe go to a zoo if theres a demand).


----------



## alex_c (Sep 9, 2007)

JJS. said:


> Remember you will most likely have the animal for life. Four foot tank won't last long at all. Could last 3 years if animal is serverly stunted and still would be cramped in the tank. Think whats best for the animal. When larger they will require much room and money. Check out the book "Crocodilians- their natural history and captive husbandry" Costs a couple hundred bucks, you shouldn't contemplate getting the animal till reading this. If you don't want to fork out the cash, don't get a croc, it's finally setup will cost many thousand dollars to build and maintain.


 yeah when he outgrows the 4ft i will get an 8x2x2 tank or a poly aquaculture tank then eventually i have planned for him and my lacey a glass fronted room each with a pen outside each one which the lacey will have access to her outdoor section all year round and the freshy only in summer and spring. and where is that book available from? 

cheers


----------



## alex_c (Sep 9, 2007)

cris said:


> I thought they had size restrictions in Vic? basically forcing you to turn it into shoes and meat eventually(or maybe go to a zoo if theres a demand).


 i heard when the croc gets to 2.5m you have to call dse and they come do an inspection of its housing and make sure its large enough.


----------



## m.punja (Sep 9, 2007)

yea, thats what i've been told too my saltie is about a meter and i got him in an 8x2x2 and it's too small, thats why im building a bigger one. He comes out heaps and gets range of the backyard during summer with a pond and stuff.


----------



## alex_c (Sep 9, 2007)

m.punja said:


> yea, thats what i've been told too my saltie is about a meter and i got him in an 8x2x2 and it's too small, thats why im building a bigger one. He comes out heaps and gets range of the backyard during summer with a pond and stuff.


 did he grow quickly at first? im actually now tossing up between a freshie and a salty because apparently the salty makes a better pet.


----------



## Viridae (Sep 9, 2007)

I think you're all nuts


----------



## richardsc (Sep 9, 2007)

pmsl,a dog makes a better pet,ive got nothing wrong with crocs being kept ,id love to my self,i dont think you understand the room they will need when they grow up,no fish tanks are big enough for a decent sized freshy,let alone a salty,if u have been to melb zoo and seen there freshy exhibit,u would need something of that ilk,thats alot of money to set up and more to heat,id suggest u do your home work first before purchasing one thats all,they need land and water,id suggest getting a copy of that book mentioned earlier in this thread,and yes they say a salty is a better pet than a freshy,but do u know how big a salty can grow,and there better pets as they arent as timid,meaning they stand up for them selves,and u could never classify either as a pet as they can be very dangerous,but like i said its totally up to you,and if u think u can handle it go for it,but just have a serious think about it,and talk to people who already keep them,theres quite a few on here,good luck and keep us posted,sorry if i sounded like i was having a go,just want u to know what your getting yourself into


----------



## alex_c (Sep 10, 2007)

richardsc said:


> pmsl,a dog makes a better pet,ive got nothing wrong with crocs being kept ,id love to my self,i dont think you understand the room they will need when they grow up,no fish tanks are big enough for a decent sized freshy,let alone a salty,if u have been to melb zoo and seen there freshy exhibit,u would need something of that ilk,thats alot of money to set up and more to heat,id suggest u do your home work first before purchasing one thats all,they need land and water,id suggest getting a copy of that book mentioned earlier in this thread,and yes they say a salty is a better pet than a freshy,but do u know how big a salty can grow,and there better pets as they arent as timid,meaning they stand up for them selves,and u could never classify either as a pet as they can be very dangerous,but like i said its totally up to you,and if u think u can handle it go for it,but just have a serious think about it,and talk to people who already keep them,theres quite a few on here,good luck and keep us posted,sorry if i sounded like i was having a go,just want u to know what your getting yourself into


 yeah thats the type of enclosure i mean it will basically be a room with a glass wall and then an outside pen for in summer. the freshies are apparently slow growing so ill just keep him in the 4ft for a year or 2 then put him in an 8x2x2 or a fiberglass tank then eventually when i get my own house it will get the room type enclosure and my lacey will get one too.


----------



## Midol (Sep 15, 2007)

I wish you could keep them in QLD. Not that I am in a position to, at all, but in the future it'd be pretty awesome.


----------



## m.punja (Sep 15, 2007)

that saltie hasn't grown much. He has been ok, he doesn't snap as much any more which is good as i get to keep my fingers. He doesn't like being handled unless you take him out in the sun then he really chills out. He is quite a character. Eventually I'll build a shed for him to live in wtih land, water, sunlight and heating with an optional outdoor area he can access during summer via a roller door. From what I've been told the salties are only reguarded as better to keep because they are guaranteed to always snap, so naturally you wont let your guard down. The freshies on the other hand can be nice one day, and appear nice the next until you touch them, let your guard down that split second and then they grab you. My little freshie is a good example of this, he is funny as. Some times I can get him out without a problem, i can even put the tip of my finger on the tip of his snout, where as the other day when i got him out he went psycho and started thrashing and snapping, he got me a few times but is too small to even puncture the skin. If you are worried about size I'd recomed find a park that'll sell you a sexed croc and get a female freshie, they don't grow as fast or as big as the males. (I've only heard this so if i am wrong feel free to correct) The freshies also require more land then the salties, my salty never seems to get out of the water unless he wants some of them fake uv rays. He absolutely loves natural sunlight.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*my cage*

this is my frehwater crocodile cage and her here is a link of my dad feeding my crocodiles yabbies http://www.youtube.com/wach?v+u1qvfgxlfp0 [video=youtube;u1QVFgxIfp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1QVFgxIfp0[/video]


----------



## Ricko (Dec 30, 2007)

video does not work sorry.


----------



## cement (Dec 30, 2007)

What licence do you need in Vic to get a croc?


----------



## dee4 (Dec 30, 2007)

Advanced licence.


----------

